# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Столкнулся с неизвестным вирусом

## kremisa

На данный момент борюсь с такой угрозой. На моем компьютере (Windows 7 SP1) есть вирус, который даже при полной проверки всей системы nod smart security не обнаруживается. 
Принцип работы. 
При подключении к ftp или sftp через ssh прописывает вредоносный код в index.php одинаковый код трояна js/trojandownloader.fakejquery.a при том что был обновлен пароль ни Где не сохранялся пароль и был введен один раз.Заражает даже при ssh подключении.
Может кто сталкивался с таким случаем?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HealtHelp

*Если тебе ещё надо - измени права на ftp, подтверждение изменения содержимого файлов запили, - измени права на папку, запрет редактирования без вмешательства, вот тебе и все лечение - перебей фтп клиент*

----------

